# Putting with a Coolant Temp Sensor SES



## RP300zx (Nov 3, 2008)

Whats up guys, so 2001 Altima, a few weeks ago I changed the t-stat, coolant, temp sending unit, rad cap, upper and lower hose, and did a full flush, 500 miles later the SES light is on with a code saying COOLANT TEMP SENSOR. And the car starts putting at highway speeds off and on.


ANY HELP PLEASE!:idhitit:


----------



## jmdavis815 (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah I have a 94 altima is doing the same thing. I changed both temp sender and temp sensor, the thermostat, and checked the wire for high resistance and for whatever reason my check engine light will flash on and off. When I pulled the code it was for the coolant temp sensor. My radiator cooling fans never kick on either so I checked the relays and they're fine too. I don't get it

:wtf:


----------



## RP300zx (Nov 3, 2008)

Ya my radiator fans are ALWAYS ON even after engine shut off:givebeer:


----------

